# Is there a difference to GPS signal quality on different phones?



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

I have a rare and exclusive phone for my personal use, which I don`t want to use while driving Uber. I`m thinking of getting a cheap brand new phone just for Ubering. Do you think quality of GPS signal would be different on cheap phone vs expensive phone?

Thinking of getting this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=0a88b5b9-4bf1-45ca-bc7c-1cd6bb5ee857

It has Qualcomm 625 processor if that makes any difference to my question.

Thanks


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, you wouldn't want to use a GOOD phone 90% of the time, now would you.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

It's true, GPS can vary between phones and brands. Be careful with the super cheap-o phones!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just go with a flagship phone and be done with it.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No, there is no difference in GPS signal quality between phones. However, different phones may have different receiving capabilities, and some may receive them better than others.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

Have an Android flagship for private use and an iPhone SE for Uber exclusively. Love the simplicity of the iPhone for ubering.

Wasted enough money on cheap phones.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes quality can differ. I had a few phones over the past year I used for Uber and some are better then others.

LG Stylo Original - GPS issues loose signal common problem they fixed later down the road
Amazon Blu R1 HD - GPS signal is a bit weak but solid phone for $60
Alcatel Pop 7 Tablet - GPS looses connection at times randomly in Waze but not Uber or Google Maps? Sketchy GPS IMO 
LG V20 - Newest phone very fast and no GPS issues to date.

Just giving you a run down as you can see quality wise the V20 is the newest and 2nd best from LG and it shows the difference in technology and price.


----------



## gsuealge2008 (May 28, 2017)

I bought a unlocked Motorola G 5 Plus this week to replace my rapidly slowing/dying Nexus 6. 220 dollars unlocked, 2gb of ram, 32gb of storage, and a 8 core cpu. It is slightly lacking in the Camera department, but it is acceptable. I can't see any difference in GPS accuracy as compared to my nexus 6. 

Overall it feels like a well built very performant device. I am extremely pleased with it.


----------

